# 15% Increase in Food Predicted for Next Year?



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Wow! Stop and think about that for a moment or two. A 15% increase in your grocery bill without a 15% increase in cost of living pay. I'm sure I can talk the boss into a pay raise that keeps up with the inflation. That isn't factoring in the destruction of the dollar at the hands of the Fed, either.

Early 2013: Prepare For A Massive Food Price Surge; Up 175% from the Year 2000


----------



## sbasacco (Sep 10, 2012)

That is true...a pound of hamburger is now above $6.00 which is outrageous!!>..my family has adapted to eating ground chicken, pork and turkey. Yes because of cost, but there is tons less fat in it as well and the taste is great!!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

sbasacco said:


> That is true...a pound of hamburger is now above $6.00 which is outrageous!!>..my family has adapted to eating ground chicken, pork and turkey. Yes because of cost, but there is tons less fat in it as well and the taste is great!!


Man, about all we eat around here is chicken. Chicken and turkey. Fish, too, but not as much. Mostly chicken. As Jim Morrison sang, "I eat more chicken any man ever seen, oh yeah!"


----------



## sbasacco (Sep 10, 2012)

lololol....Denton you poor bugger!!!..... I hear you!!!>....I am starting to wonder whether to crow or jump into the river and swim up stream when I wake up every day!!.....seriously though...try some ground pork.....good for spaghetti or meatloaf....I can just see us chatting about how we used to eat like kings before shtf!!!...lol


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Oh, I leave the pork for other people. 

I am fortunate in that I live in a very rural part of the country. Fish, squirrel, rabbit, deer and a lot of forage area will certainly augment gardens, nut and fruit trees and a lot of stored food.


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

It is going to get much worse then most of you may think. My friend in Okla, is a rancher. He will not be able to afford feed for all the cattle over the winter, as cattle and chicken feed are the first to go with the draught. He will end up selling all his beef at a loss in the next few weeks and may not be able to afford new stock come early spring. He and sever hundred other ranchers just like him. 

The corn crops are devistated along with wheat and many more things as well. Expect gas prices to also go up again, as there will only be much higher corn to add to the gas. It will get much much worst. Then with all the phony money the fed is putting into the system, inflation may go up so far by about 20% or more.


----------



## PrepperRecon.com (Aug 1, 2012)

My wife is an extreme couponer. That has helped our grocery bill so much.


----------



## smartprepper (Oct 19, 2012)

PrepperRecon.com said:


> My wife is an extreme couponer. That has helped our grocery bill so much.


I've seen the tv show on the extreme couponing but I've never actually seen someone do this in the market. I think its great. Your wife must be super organized and much more patient than I am.


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

PrepperRecon.com said:


> My wife is an extreme couponer. That has helped our grocery bill so much.


So is mine, many a time I come home with a kitchen counter filled with up to 40 jugs of laundry detergent or something else. This week it was 24 packs of 12-roll toilet paper. If she doesn't get it for 1/4 price or less she won't bother with it. Many times she comes home without spending anything. I keep looking for the police to show up one day.

1895gunner


----------



## Desert Marine (Nov 20, 2012)

This is one reason why I hope for the best and PREPARE for the worst! We will be adding a new flock of sheep on our homestead next month anywhere from 40 to 100 lambs. Just finished culling a few last month and boy they were (and still are tasty). Canning and preserving at today's prices will benefit most people graciously in the future.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Why I'm glad I don't have children. Kids today are worse to me understanding what things costs, who pays for it and where the money comes from. It's a fine reason for those without a garden to get one going too. Or expand on it.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Inflation -- the hidden tax. They slowly keep raising prices -- no one complains -- then they raise them again. Drought, fuel prices, supply shortages, all driving prices up -- along with greed.


Worms and crickets are easy to catch -- and so are fish once you have them. Heart healthy, too. And it's free. Well, except for the cost of the gear and annual fishing license.


----------



## Lattice (Nov 19, 2012)

Fuzzee said:


> Why I'm glad I don't have children. Kids today are worse to me understanding what things costs, who pays for it and where the money comes from. It's a fine reason for those without a garden to get one going too. Or expand on it.


Kids are only bad with money when they are not taught its worth (yeah paper money is actually worthless but thats not the point). If a kid does not understand the value of a dollar the parent failed.


----------

